# Clb und Clh  Dateien



## klaus2201 (11. September 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir bitte wer helfen bei den mir unbekannten Dateien?
Sie heißen *clh* und *clb*.

Beim Versuch sie zu öffnen kommt ein Verweis zu Corel Draw bzw Corel Photoshop.
Weder mit dem einen noch mit dem anderen Programm lassen sich die Dateien öffnen.

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Zinken (12. September 2007)

Google meint Corel Mosaic-Bibliothek. Was auch immer das ist. Arbeite nicht mit Corel.


----------



## Roman-studios (15. September 2007)

Importiere sie in Corel Draw


----------

